# Array erstellen und weiteres Array erzeugen



## AnnaBanana16 (7. Dez 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich sitze vor einer Aufgabe und weiß nicht so recht wie ich anfangen soll, da ich noch ziemlich neu bei bin im Programmieren.

Und zwar habe ich einen Code, den ich in meinen einarbeiten muss, der mir dann Zeilen in der Form:

0 1
1 2
2 3
3 1
3 2

an eine Stelle in meinem Programm schreibt.

Und dann müssen wir daraus eine Matrix erstellen. Also wenn von i nach j ein "Term" angegeben wird, dann muss an der stelle eine 1 da stehen und wenn nicht eine 0, bei dem Beispiel von oben wäre das ja dann:


*0 1 0 0 
0 0 1 0
0 0 0 1
0 1 1 0*

Und ich weiß jetzt eben nicht, wie ich die ursprünglichen Zeilen so in mein zweidimensionales Array bekomm..

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Joose (7. Dez 2015)

AnnaBanana16 hat gesagt.:


> Und zwar habe ich einen Code, den ich in meinen einarbeiten muss, der mir dann Zeilen in der Form:
> 0 1
> ...
> ...
> an eine Stelle in meinem Programm schreibt.



Welchen Code musst du in welchen einarbeiten?
Und was heißt "an eine Stelle in meinem Programm schreibt"? Das würde sich für mich nach irgendeiner Art CodeOptimierung zur Laufzeit anhören, was sicher nicht gemeint ist 



AnnaBanana16 hat gesagt.:


> Und dann müssen wir daraus eine Matrix erstellen. Also wenn von i nach j ein "Term" angegeben wird, dann muss an der stelle eine 1 da stehen und wenn nicht eine 0, bei dem Beispiel von oben wäre das ja dann:



Was ist "i"?
Was ist "j"?
Was ist ein "Term"?

Auch ist mir nicht klar wie du von dein paar Zeilen oben auf diese Matrix kommen willst/kannst.
Ich glaub es wäre hilfreich hier etwas mehr Code zu posten und die genaue Aufgabenstellung


----------



## AnnaBanana16 (7. Dez 2015)

Ich sitze hier leider vor einem leeren Blatt :/ also Code kann ich nicht wirklich posten..
Aber i und j habe ich jetzt für mich mal so definiert:

i  j 
0 1
1 2
2 3
3 1
3 2

und i sind dann Zeilen und j die Spalten in der Matrix --> die erste Stelle ergibt sich aus "0 1" von i nach j existiert ein "Term", also schreib ich in Zeile i und Spalte j eine 1 ..

1 0 gibt es nicht, also ist der Wert darunter 0

macht das mehr Sinn?


----------



## KaffeeFan (7. Dez 2015)

Dann stelle uns doch deine Aufgabe zur Verfügung damit wir nachvollziehen können, was du erreichen willst.


----------



## AnnaBanana16 (7. Dez 2015)

Die Aufgabe geht über 5 Seiten, ich glaube das wäre ein wenig viel :/ ich bräuchte "nur" einen Anstoß, wie ich die Zeilen, die dann an einer Stelle in meinem Programm stehen in eine Matrix schreiben kann, die ihre Werte über die oben genante Methode ermittelt


----------



## Thallius (7. Dez 2015)

Ich würde mal sagen mit zwei schleifen...


----------



## truesoul (7. Dez 2015)

Hallo,

also Matrix als 2D Array implementieren.
Eine Methode die dieses 2D initialisiert mit 0 auf jedem Feld.

Objektorientiert eine Klasse "Key" oder so. Key enthält zwei Variablen alá Row und Column.
Ansonsten ein 2D Array 
	
	
	
	





```
int key[][] = new int[5][2];
```
 das auch initialisiert ist.

Eine Methode die das 2D Array und eine Liste der Keys erwartet. Die Methode geht über die Keys und setzt anhand der Row/Column die 1 in das 2D Array.
Eine Überprüfung ob Column und/oder Row nicht eine IndexOutOfBoundException verursacht.
Und dann das gefüllte Array zurück geben.

Ausgabe der Matrix.

Sowas in der Art?

Grüße


----------



## AnnaBanana16 (7. Dez 2015)

So mit der Methode hab ich mir das auch gedacht, aber ich wusste nicht wie ich die hinkrieg..

Und für die Initialisierung der Matrix bräuchte ich ja dann die Dimensionen schon oder? Ich bekomme die aus der "liste" ja durch die Anzahl der "unterschiedlichen" Werte -- ich hab oben die vier unterschiedlichen Werte 0, 1, 2, 3, also bekomme ich ja eine Matrix mit int[4][4], aber wie kann ich das aus einer beliebigen Liste rauskriegen?


----------



## Joose (7. Dez 2015)

AnnaBanana16 hat gesagt.:


> .... aber wie kann ich das aus einer beliebigen Liste rauskriegen?



In dem du die Liste durchgehst und dir für Spalte und Zeile jeweils den höchsten Wert raus suchst


----------



## AnnaBanana16 (7. Dez 2015)

ok macht Sinn


----------

